# Cool pic



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1584519



The Kiddilac looks pretty nice but the Jolly Roger looks to have lost some parts along teh way! V/r Shawn


----------



## ohiorideon (Mar 13, 2022)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 13, 2022)

Very cool pic. !


----------



## mrg (Mar 13, 2022)

Needs a trailer hitch!


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)

Ouuu!


----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2022)




----------

